# 14' grumman aluminum jon project



## basstard (May 11, 2010)

i just acquired a 14' gruman aluminum jon boat and i have big plans for it.
i plan on building a deck, livewell, compartments, pedestal seats, camo paint, etc...
so far i'm stripping the original paint off the hull.
i'd just like some ideas as to how i would secured a 2x4 wood frame to the hull of my boat
i will post pics when i figure out how :x
thanks!


----------



## basstard (May 11, 2010)




----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 11, 2010)

On my boat I have the floor and deck in the boat unattached. So far it hasn't been a problem.


----------



## Froggy (May 12, 2010)

Hi, and welcome, I have the same boat in 12ft , how wide is yours, looks like a 36. they are not too hard to work on, I kept the decks low.


----------



## kindredscents (May 12, 2010)

I just bought the same boat this weekend. its a 14X48 made in 1988. the guy who had it already started to to some work on it. he built an extra battery well and ran heavy duty wire throughout. I plan on making a deck on it with swivel seats and maybe some other goodies. although there is alot of modification information on these boats, there isnt a whole lot of company information being that Grumman sold their boat division to OMC in 1989.
I am guessing the top capacity would be 2 adults, 2 children or three adults and/or 465 lbs? is your sticker still on the boat? what is the capacity listed?
and I had it out on a river with a 9.9 evinrude and the thing rides like a champ.
Good luck and keep us posted!

soy candles


----------



## basstard (May 13, 2010)

yeh mine is 14x48 also i believe... the sticker on mine was too worn out to be legible but i'm only putting in 2 pedestal seats anyway, the additional weight if the wood and accessories will compromise how many passengers can safely be on board. its been raining here on long island so i havent done much with it lately but hopefully soon i will have the boat ready to apply primer and start the deck


----------



## basstard (May 13, 2010)

how rude of me, Froggy, I never said hi :mrgreen: 
i actually measured the beam of the boat and it measures out to something like 56" to 58".
i have a 12' aluminum v-hull boat that i call "the dinghy" and this 14' grumman will be replacing it. I have had many good times with the dinghy but now i am soooo excited to make this 14 footer into the bass boat that i have been dreaming about.
i haven't modded the dinghy much because it's structure isn't that stable and kinda falling apart, not to mention it leaks from the rivets. 
here's some of my memories on the dinghy....




walleye




sunset at lake ronkonkoma


----------



## basstard (May 15, 2010)

strippin' most of the paint


----------



## kindredscents (May 19, 2010)

I think I just bought a similar boat. its an 1988 1429? I cant find any information on them really, other than the limited information out there. So I look forward to your progress... good luck!


----------

